# Neglected composers game, proposal



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If nobody objects, and following up on MMSBLS's idea, I’ll start a “neglected composers” game in a day or so. I’m thinking it will work this way.

- There will be one thread each week. Each person can nominate one, exactly one, composer that week.

- Nominations must include birth and death years, a couple of significant works (with YouTube links if possible) and a rationale for that composer’s inclusion. Short, of course!

- The old thread closes when I post the new week’s thread.

Each week following the first will start with a list of the composers nominated so far. In addition to a new nomination (required), each poster may also vote for up to three composers already nominated. Hopefully these votes will be awarded to composers truly neglected, not better-known luminaries.

The final listing will be ordered by total votes received over all rounds, however long that takes.

I will appreciate any comments and ideas to make this work better. Thanks!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Just an idea, using the leftovers from Nereffid polls perhaps?


----------

